# New 21rs



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

So I posted in the general forum asking about average pricing on a 21rs on Sunday, not sure if /when we were going to take the plunge into the new trailer but my wife and I bought a new 21rs tonight (Wed) and will pick it up on Friday. Funny how that goes. When she saw it, she immediately fell in love with it so who am I to say no.







Didn't help that my 8 yr old son was running around saying how cool it was and are we getting it and we should buy it, blah blah blah. Really made it difficult to have a poker face while negotiating the price. Overall, we are extremely excited and were already planning on going camping at the beach this weekend. Will be perfect time to test it out.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like you had the 'typical' buying experience!







Congrats on the new TT and welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new TT (TT = Travel Trailer).

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

I'm sure you will love the 21RS. We are very glad we purchased ours last Feb. Hope the negotiating went well!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Congrats on your new 21rs, you won't regret it.

Brad


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

As I posted in the other thread, I am envious!!! I hope you get alot of enjoyment out of it!! I'll bet you won't sleep tonight!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

russlg said:


> As I posted in the other thread, I am envious!!! I hope you get alot of enjoyment out of it!! I'll bet you won't sleep tonight!!


Thanks all. Unfortunately, we have to go strip out all our stuff out of the old trailer tonight and tomorrow night in preparation of trading it in.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new 21rs! 

I know you can't make it to the So Calif Rally, but there's still our Yucaipa trip in November or San Clemente State Beach in February


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats it, rub in the year round camping!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations! and Welcome! Your gonna love it!

Let the Mods Begin!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Congrats on your new 21rs!
> 
> I know you can't make it to the So Calif Rally, but there's still our Yucaipa trip in November or San Clemente State Beach in February


Thanks. the San Clemente one looks great. I showed my wife pics of the campground and she is all excited to go. We may have to join you for that one. We'll check into the Yucaipa trip.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new trailer! Ours has given us great service, not the biggest coach but very good use of space, I know, I travel with 3 women







(wife and 15 year old twins).

Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

congrats on the new trailer !! We LOVE ours. Perfect layout for the size.


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer! Your family will love it! I think camping is great family time, & my boys agree (most of the time anyway) Enjoy, & I'm envious of the ability to camp year round..... Someday......


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the soon-to-be-new-arrival!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome. sounds like you and the family will have a great time camping. 
ive seen a few good places to camp around san diego. i love that place. 
wish i could go back . i want to take the family south to TJ one day.
hey why dont we swap tt. you can use our 28rsds here in ga for a week and well come out west.

enjoy,campingnut


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

campingnut18 said:


> welcome. sounds like you and the family will have a great time camping.
> ive seen a few good places to camp around san diego. i love that place.
> wish i could go back . i want to take the family south to TJ one day.
> hey why dont we swap tt. you can use our 28rsds here in ga for a week and well come out west.
> ...


We use to camp down in Mexico but with all the bad stuff going on now, I wouldn't consider doing that again.....at least not for the time being.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah!!!! Picked it up and already started modifying it. Put in my dual trojan 6v's. Had to cut and re-weld the battery support







to make the battery boxes fit. Put in our 19in LCD instead of the 15 inch that came with it. Little other odds and ends. We're heading out in the morning for a 1 night trip to the beach. Since I know everyone likes pictures........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations! 

She's beautiful!!
Where are you camping tomorrow?
Wherever it is, have a great time...relax and enjoy and let us know how everything goes.
Oh! And more pics when you get home!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

We're going to San Onofre beach but staying in the San Mateo campsites.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Psst







You need that pic (reduced size, of course) in your signature!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Very nice !


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the New TT









Ed


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

russlg said:


> Psst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going to get a more scenic picture at the Grand Canyon next month for a signature.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!







And congratulations on the new OB.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome, this is one great community!!! We picked up our 21rs back in July and have really enjoyed getting to know it better. Just got back from a short 1 day/2night trip. While there, my DW asked if we should feel guilty sitting inside our OB even though it was a nice day. We both smiled and agreed not. Hope you enjoy yours as much!


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your 21RS! I got mine not long ago at all and I'm loving it. Before this, I always used to motor homes. While I still love them, I don't regret my new baby at all!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome! I know you'll really enjoy it. Keep the mods coming!! We picked up ours in the Spring and have 17 official camping nights in it so far, including our 10 day vacation in Estes Park, Grand Lake and Winter Park. Other the many mods and a few tweaks, it has been a great camper.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS















ENJOY YOUR NEW TRAILER AND OUR SITE


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS















ENJOY YOUR NEW TRAILER AND OUR SITE


----------

